# Fiber content



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Can anyone help me with some info about fiber content in dog food? 

Is there an "ideal" amount of fiber a food should have? Does it differ from dog to dog? I'm just curious because while browsing dogfoodanalysis and comparing ingredients, etc... I noticed Blue Buffalo Wilderness has a 6.5% max crude fiber content, while Go! Endurance has a 3% max crude fiber, and Orijen is max 2.5%! Why the huge difference, or does it really make a difference? 

Jackson has been eating Acana Grasslands since mid-March and doing really well on it. But I discovered Go! Endurance in... hmm, I want to say May? Anyways, after trialing a bag, I then bought a 6lb bag. So been rotating between the two foods. His poops are the best on this stuff, LOL. Little, firm, dark and twice a day. I do mix wet food in which has been the Go cans or NV Instinct cans. 

Would the "good poop" be more due to ingredients simply agreeing with him, or does fiber have a lot to do with? For a dog, do you want more fiber in their diet, or less, what makes them poop less, etc?

Also, random question thrown in- I had also gotten a sample bag of Orijen Regional Red food. We mixed that into the Acana, etc, and he loved it, seemed to do great, poops stayed consistent, etc. So I figured I'd rotate between the 3, Acana Grasslands, Orijen RR and Go Endurance (we rotate when each bag is almost finished). RR was not in the store I went into, so I got a 5.5lb bag of the regular Orijen Adult. He LOVED it. Ate it without wet food. Jackson has never had a sensitive tummy, he rarely gets any sickness or diareah, etc, he can usually eat whatever no problems. This dog has NEVER had gas in his life. Never once in the past 2 years do I remember him smelling or being gassy. After eating Orijen Adult, he was *gasp* gassy! I was stunned, to say the least. Anyone else have this problem? He didn't overeat, if anything he under-ate for his size.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Good question, I have been wondering the same thing about fiber content. Hopefully, people will post some answers.


----------

